# [SUPPORT][TECH ONLY] GB Leak Issues & Fixes



## Rominucka

For arguing about whether it was right or not to release the leak go here.....
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?907-LEAK-UPDATED-Charge-GB-Leak!

*Disabled HotSpot:*
1. Change the date of the phone to any time in May
2. Get a Widget to fix it http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?931-Mobile-Hotspot-Fix-for-Gingerbread

*Disabled ScreenCapture:*
No Fix Yet

*Disabled Battery History:*
No Fix Yet

*Disabled HDMI Out:*
I've tried to connect to a TV and it didn't show. I called up the TV Out shortcut from Anycut and it was unchecked and set to PAL, but changing that didn't work. I hooked up a Droid X2 to the same TV and it worked. I'll test it on my TV at home just to be sure there isn't an issue with the monitor I'm with now.

*Calls Go Straight to Voicemail Randomly*
No Fix Yet

I've also had some random issues like any strictly phone related shortcuts (phone, SMS, app drawer) wouldn't open on my Launcher Pro dock bar. I reset the phone and it worked.
Even if you're having uncommon issues that a simple reset or battery pull fixes, report them anyway. It might be good for the devs to know of these things ahead of time.

I'll update this post with new [echo]ISSUES & FIXES[/echo]

*NOTE: Dev master-general Kejar31 says that all these issues are related to the Setting.apk file and a fix is in the works*
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...Issues-amp-Fixes&p=16691&viewfull=1#post16691


----------



## NeaLMaN

I'm having an issue of calls going straight to voicemail when the screen is sleeping/off. Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## originaldobo

I havent seen this my friend.... I also flashed this with my sim card out not sure if it made a diff but except for those small bugs I recived every call i didnt want


----------



## Rominucka

Is it all calls or random ones? Does it ring at all for the people calling you, or does it just jump to voicemail?
I've gotten calls today and I just double checked mine and it rang while asleep, but this could be an intermittent issue.

As any good sales rep will say......do a battery pull


----------



## originaldobo

I love the old pull the battery

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## NeaLMaN

It is random...3 out of 5 calls maybe. I even reflashed and it's still doing it... I wonder if its a app that I have doing it.

*edit* I posted on another forum and at least one other person is seeing this. I used odin to flash if that matters.

*another edit* Looks like the files have been pulled from P3droids post at mydroidworld.



Rominucka said:


> Is it all calls or random ones? Does it ring at all for the people calling you, or does it just jump to voicemail?
> I've gotten calls today and I just double checked mine and it rang while asleep, but this could be an intermittent issue.
> 
> As any good sales rep will say......do a battery pull


----------



## MMAMO01

Here is what I found. I loaded ED2 from here and I was having issues. Backup Assistant rebooted the phone and it failed on the set up wizard. I then found a post that had a Bloated and Debloated version of ED2 I installed the Bloated version and granted I have a bunch of VZ apps but.... everything seems to work except for the wireless tether but who cares, its about to expire anyways. You don't have to wipe your phone if you already have ED2 just flash with Odin. Here is where I got it from. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1145515


----------



## originaldobo

Odin shouldn't matter cause I used it and its fine... might have been a bad download

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kejar31

Al these issues are related to one APK Setting.apk.... If we can fix that we should have a fulling working setup


----------



## Rominucka

NeaLMaN said:


> It is random...3 out of 5 calls maybe. I even reflashed and it's still doing it... I wonder if its a app that I have doing it.


If you have any 3rd party apps that correspond to calls, like special caller ID type things ect, I would uninstall them and see if the problem persists.
I'll add it to the list though.
Actually, what apps have you downloaded since installing the GB leak?


----------



## MMAMO01

I honestly think that the one on this site was debloated some. As a result there were some issues. When I installed the full ED2 I did not have any issues. People were having issues with texting as well on one of the downloads. I tried it 2 times to make sure it wasn't an issue on the load. I have both the files if you want to compare them. The one I got from XDA was listed as bloated and has a lot of the apps that the one I got from here did not. I had no issues with anything except the tethering issues that everyone is aware of. This is definitely going to hold me until Kejar31 Gummysizes the situation!!!!


----------



## r2doesinc

ya, im nuts mentioned this build being stripped a little bit.


----------



## Kejar31

I have a debloated-dedoxed version that I created for a starting point yesterday if anyone wants it I dont believe it has any issues, other than the known settings issues


----------



## coldconfession13

Ill take it. Link?


----------



## byrnsey88

Today when I was using the flash on my camera it caused my phone to go black and had to pull the battery.


----------



## Rominucka

BTW, what does that little envelope with the arrow pointing down, to the left of the 3G/4G symbol, on the notification bar represent?
I know it has to do something with the data, cause when the 3G/4G symbol disappears, it disappears too.


----------



## Rominucka

DOUBLE POST!

I did a little digging and found that Gingerbread for the Charge was built on May 12th 2011 at 8:39 PM in Korea.

Source: My phone!


----------



## MMAMO01

I got a call from someone who said they have called me many times and its just going to voice mail so I guess I am having the same issue as well. I tried calling it and seemed to get one out of every 3 calls. The rest went to voice mail. I returned it back to stock and did the EE4 update. Going to wait for GB until I start hearing the issue is gone.


----------



## originaldobo

Well I think I'm gonna go back to ee4. Too many random reboots today and its driving me nuts and tango dosent work it reboots sucks wish it was more stable

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## kalric

I found that if the phone is plugged into a charger or on the cradle (and the screen is dark), all calls will come thru.

It appears that when it's not charging, or connected to your PC, it really does go to sleep...a deep sleep.

The work around for me is that I have the screen never to go off (30 minutes) when I'm out and about, and plugged in while driving, and in the cradle at work.

Lot's of work just to make sure you get your calls. /sigh

S


----------



## Rominucka

DAMMIT DAMMIT DAMMIT!!!!!
Regardless if it's on the charger or not I'm missing calls when it's sleeping!
Well, it was fun while it lasted. I guess it's time to go with GummyCharge until a stable GB is out :'(


----------



## originaldobo

I just flashed back it was just too unstable but hey at least the firmware is in the hands of people that can fix it... also did anyone scroll through all system apps and see angry gps what is that!??

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## ITGuy11

originaldobo said:


> I just flashed back it was just too unstable but hey at least the firmware is in the hands of people that can fix it... also did anyone scroll through all system apps and see angry gps what is that!??
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


I saw Angry GPS and was surprised myself. I believe it is a program that lets you tweak the settings of the internal gps, kind of like a spare parts for gps.


----------



## originaldobo

Ok cool to know. As soon a a stable version is out or a full rom is ready ill flash back I think

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rominucka

GummyCharge is [email protected] awesome. Can't wait for the GB gummy to be released.

This is great. Who needs to worry about waiting two years to upgrade a device when you got awesome brilliant devs that can make the sustainability of a phone last?

Sent from my 4G-LTE Samsung Droid Charge


----------



## originaldobo

Isn't that the truth

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rominucka

Dobo I used your video as a guide.

Sent from my Verizon Nexus Charge 4G-LTE™


----------



## originaldobo

Well glad to see it worked out

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## milan616

Missing battery stats sucks. Normally when I take it off charger before bed (keep it close as an alarm) I woke up with it about 70-75% remaining. This morning I woke up a little later than usual and it was at 20% remaining.


----------



## originaldobo

Just saw p3droid has 2.3.4 on his charge!

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## originaldobo

I just flashed back to gb... Ill wait and see if I can find what is going on in the system apk


----------



## Rominucka

What does Gingerbread offer again?
Aside from aesthetics and the copy/paste thing...if it doesn't show a noticeable improvement on battery life, I don't think it's really worth the bother.


----------



## originaldobo

Well copy and paste is froyo too but yeah I think its just the overall look and feel. I can't comment on battery cause I flashed so much today lol

SCHI-510GBE


----------

